# this is the japanese poster for the tekken movie



## shito (Dec 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Back in early November, Kotaku posted the first Tekken movie sales art. It's now late December, and time to post the movie's Japanese poster. Funny how that works. No, not really.
> 
> The movie is set in 2039, when fighters from around the world compete in the Iron Fist Tournament and centers around character Jin Kazama, who enters the tourney to avenge his mother's death — something he places the blame on Teken Chairman Heihachi Mishima. Jin hopes by winning the tournament he can get close enough to Mishima to kill him.
> 
> And no, the actress who plays Kill Bill's Gogo Yubari is not in this movie.


source
erm...um, no thanks?


----------



## outgum (Dec 23, 2009)

the poster looks really bland....


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2009)

shito, this is for you.
click


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2009)

It's a Tekken movie. Does anyone fucking care? I don't care if you like Tekken, the games are good. But no one gives two shits about a movie.

And yeah, the whole "Let's post any article from Kokatu ever" thing applies. I get my news from IGN/Gamespot/1UP.


----------



## shito (Dec 23, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's a Tekken movie. Does anyone fucking care? I don't care if you like Tekken, the games are good. But no one gives two shits about a movie.
> 
> And yeah, the whole "Let's post any article from Kokatu ever" thing applies. I get my news from IGN/Gamespot/1UP.


i will try to keep that in mind kay? i just just post from kotaku because is the oly surce i know for now, and thaks for the recomendations.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 23, 2009)

I kinda like it, its probably going to suck though like most Videogame movies


----------



## outgum (Dec 24, 2009)

the only video game movie im looking forward to is a halo one.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 24, 2009)

mmh, a beat em up movie adaption .. reminds me of something, weren't there already any of these? oh right, two street fighter movies and dead or alive .. mmh shit, gonna end up bad


----------

